
New Numbers Are in and EVs Are Cleaner Than Ever - fmihaila
http://blog.ucsusa.org/dave-reichmuth/new-numbers-are-in-and-evs-are-cleaner-than-ever
======
jepler
I'm glad this seems to validate the numbers I'd calculated last year based
mostly on wikipedia sources:
[https://emergent.unpythonic.net/01471617505](https://emergent.unpythonic.net/01471617505)

It's a curious fact that in my area the fuel/energy cost of a mile of travel
in a 44MPG gasoline hybrid is close to the a mile of travel in a 100MPGe EV.
So it's hard to see a lifetime cost of ownership savings driving an EV.
[https://emergent.unpythonic.net/01470953274](https://emergent.unpythonic.net/01470953274)

